# Halloween Music Galore



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Here's a few more....

7 Black Notes
The-Manchester-Morgue
Leon's Stash

House of Colonel Angus


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Don't forget this one...lol:

*Mostly Ghostly Music Blog*

and this great one of course:

*Scar Stuff*


----------



## freakengine (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks for the links!


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

http://my.opera.com/indrid cold/blog/


----------



## DeathMask (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks for these sites


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

http://www.jamminjasounds.blogspot.com/


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

http://delfinotrack.blogspot.com/

Check out the posting from Oct 6, Sci Fi's greatest Hits Vol 2!!!!! (Oct 5's posting of Sci Fi's greatest Hits Vol 1 is a great collection of actual Sci Fi music as well.......)

01. The Outer limits
02. The Twilight Zone
03. Alfred Hitchcock Presents
04. Dark Shadows
05. Night Gallery
06. Kolchak: The Night Stalker
07. Ripley's Believe It Or Not
08. Creepshow
09. Tales From The Darkside (tv)
10. Tales From The Crypt
11. The Incredible Shrinking Man
12. Scanners
13. The Fly (1986)
14. Videodrome
15. A Clockwork Orange
16. The Omen
17. Halloween 
18. Hellraiser
19. Suspiria
20. Poltergeist
21. Dracula: The Series
22. Forever Knight
23. The Hunger
24. 12 Monkeys
25. The Prisoner
26. Nowhere Man
27. Friday The 13th: The Series
28. Beyond Reality
29. The Odyssey
30. The Outer Limits (1995)
31. Dark City
32. Beetlejuice
33. Edward Scissorhands
34. Labrynith
35. Mystery Science Theater 3000
36. The X-Files


----------



## lex (Apr 24, 2005)

Thank You All for the links


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Rich B said:


> http://delfinotrack.blogspot.com/
> 
> Check out the posting from Oct 6, Sci Fi's greatest Hits Vol 2!!!!! (Oct 5's posting of Sci Fi's greatest Hits Vol 1 is a great collection of actual Sci Fi music as well.......)
> 
> ...


do these work for anyone else? i can't get a link to these themes at all?


----------



## chesneystevegh (Oct 29, 2005)

i downloaded part 2 i don't know about any of the others. if you want me to send it to you pm your e-mail.


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

johnnythunder said:


> do these work for anyone else? i can't get a link to these themes at all?


The site is in spanish, there is a rapidshare link for the entire disk, not individual tracks...

click on the word Bajar under the track listing which brings you here - http://rapidshare.de/files/35712630/Sci-Fi_s_Greatest_Hits__Vol._2-_Dark_Side.zip.html



Glad I posted the rapidshare link, looks like the Delfino blog is gone today... as well as the slaughtered lamb blog, damn!!!


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

http://my.opera.com/Azaroth/blog/

Hasn't been updated in a while but there's some great stuff in the archives, especially if you are a Rocky Horror fan!!


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Here's another, check the archives, every day this month has been a themed post, lots of great stuff....

http://justgoodtunes.easyjournal.com/


----------



## alabamudclay (Oct 8, 2006)

oddio overplay's new mix is now up:

http://www.oddiooverplay.com/ears/fiends/index.html


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

alabamudclay said:


> oddio overplay's new mix is now up:
> 
> http://www.oddiooverplay.com/ears/fiends/index.html


good catch, thanks for the link


----------

